# Special prayer for HagOnNag



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

OH MY!!!!! Hoping very much she is ok!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's very scary. Prayers being sent.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's to a quick recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You have my prayers. Please provide more updates as they become available.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are with her for a speedy recovery. Please let her know we are all thinking of her Bill.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent her way! Hoping for a quick recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Candles will be lit and prayers have been said.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

A million thoughts and prayers o.o


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omg. Best wishes to Pat and her family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's awful! Hope she'll feel better very soon! My thoughts and best wishes go to Pat and her family!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, how horrible. Prayers, jingles, and healing vibes sent her way.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Prayers to Pat and family, hoping for a full and rapid recovery.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

How awful! Prayers and well wishes for Pat.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

That's so sad to hear. More thoughts and prayers for her. Hoping she feels better quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

How horrible - I hope she has a fast recovery. Just shows anything can happen to anyone.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy and complete recovery coming from this neck of the woods!


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Get well wishes sent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH MY! Prayers coming her direction from OK! Praying she makes a complete and swift recovery and praying for serenity and peace for her family, the stress for them is killer too.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

More thoughts and prayers going her way, and thoughts for her hubby too for the stress and concern he must be going through.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That could be any of us.
Hopefully she will recover quickly.
I am glad she was not out alone. Shalom


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sad to hear, sending prayers and positive thoughts her way.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Prayin for her and her family!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Bill! She and her family are in my thoughts, and I hope she recovers quickly and without too much discomfort.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Just saw this. Please give Pat and her family my best wishes, and I'll keep them all in my thoughts. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thoughts & prayers from here. Praying for a speedy recovery & serenity to her family.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for Pat, her doctors & her family.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

praying for her and her family for a speedy recovery


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Still praying. Any word on how she is doing this morning Bill?


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

OMG that's terrible. And yes, that could be any of us. How is she? I hope she's in stable condition and being well taken care of! Awe... Sounds like she will be in the hospital for a while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried calling her this morning, Mandy but she didn't pick up the phone. Probably can't. I'm going up to see her tonight.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Iride, please let her know that we're all pulling for her.

As someone stated earlier, this could have been any one of us. Something like this hits home like nothing else. :-(


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Only just reading this......many prayers and healing thoughts headed out!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bill - 

How long will they keep her? I'm assuming cracked ribs hurt just as bad as broken ribs but you mentioned collapsed lungs, so I'm assuming she's in a pretty fair amount of pain.

I wonder how many times she's asked about the wellfare of her horse by now? My geuss is at least 20.........


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Bill -
> 
> How long will they keep her? I'm assuming cracked ribs hurt just as bad as broken ribs but you mentioned collapsed lungs, so I'm assuming she's in a pretty fair amount of pain.
> 
> I wonder how many times she's asked about the wellfare of her horse by now? My geuss is at least 20.........


If she has collapsed lungs she'll need chest tubes and she will have an extensive recovery. Thank God for morphine drips or dilaudid.

I'm so so so sorry to hear about this. I really hope she's in stable condition. Please let us know as soon as you know.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

iridehorses said:


> I tried calling her this morning, Mandy but she didn't pick up the phone. Probably can't. I'm going up to see her tonight.


I'm sure she can't. Please let her know we are pulling for her when you go tonight.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> but you mentioned collapsed lungs, so I'm assuming she's in a pretty fair amount of pain.


FP, friend of us had a collapsed lung just recently. She was put on oxygen machine for couple days in hospital and was monitored closely. I expect Pat to stay there too at least several days. Fingers crossed it's not something very serious!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Just saw this....prayers for her and her husband. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

many many thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Me and Smiling Horse said:


> If she has collapsed lungs she'll need chest tubes and she will have an extensive recovery. Thank God for morphine drips


Yup.

I finally spoke to her late this morning and between the ribs and the morphine drip she was a little out of it. Came to find out that she also has a cracked sternum. The wishful thinking that Jim had about her coming out by Wednesday doesn't seem like a reality right now.

As for her horse, she has had him for 5 or 7 years and has been a PITA for all that time. I think this is the last straw. She says that if she is able to ride again, it won't be on him.


----------



## stephshark (Jun 19, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery- hope she feels better soon


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Best of luck to Pat and her family, hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I pray for her speedy recovery!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just saw this. I feel the pit of my stomach drop out just thinking of the pain she must be in. I hope she heals soon and that she knows we are thinking of her and praying for her. Thank you Bill, for being such a good and caring friend to her.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I was in a very bad motorcycle accident 9-13-10, thought I would loose my right leg below the knee at first. Three weeke in hospital, nine surgeries and lots of healing and I'm better. I am sending my prayers and positive thoughts to Pat. She can overcome this with the incredible toughness we all know she has!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I can't even begin to imagine the pain she is in. Continued prayers and wishes for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i know i am late but please pass on to pat that i hope she has a speedy recovery!! and that she will be in my prayers.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayer for her and her family coming her way now......


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

iridehorses said:


> Yup.
> 
> I finally spoke to her late this morning and between the ribs and the morphine drip she was a little out of it. Came to find out that she also has a cracked sternum. The wishful thinking that Jim had about her coming out by Wednesday doesn't seem like a reality right now.
> 
> As for her horse, she has had him for 5 or 7 years and has been a PITA for all that time. I think this is the last straw. She says that if she is able to ride again, it won't be on him.


Oh wow.... I really am sorry to hear that. Collapsed lungs, broken ribs, contusions and bruises all over are bad enough without a cracked sternum too... MAN she must have had a terrible fall. As far as the morphine drip goes, better living through chemistry!!!  I once had a burn patient come through the ER and he didn't want me to start an IV on him. I smiled at him and said, "Hey I'm going to be your best friend in about 3 minutes because I have 4mg of Morphine in my pocket for you." He relaxed and let me take care of him.

I'm glad she's getting good care. Studies have proven that patients who have people praying for them recover faster than those who don't. Believe it or not, that's now medical fact. So pray however you choose to pray, and send all the good energy (juju) you can muster her way. That will help her recover.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. I have prayed several times just while reading this horrible news. I hope Pat knows how many are pulling for a fast recovery. Sending continued prayers to her and her family.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I know this is a public forum, and we don't really know each other, but, I'd love to send her a card......or some flowers....

Let her know that there are many of us who wish her well and hope for a speedy recovery and many better days ahead.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> I know this is a public forum, and we don't really know each other, but, I'd love to send her a card......or some flowers....
> 
> Let her know that there are many of us who wish her well and hope for a speedy recovery and many better days ahead.


I'm in on that wish as well. If it's ok to post the mailing info here, I'd be happy to go get her a get well card and send it. I know getting cards and such from forum friends can be really uplifting. A friend of mine from another forum sent me a painting she had done of my stallion, from a picture she'd seen on line. I cried tears of joy for hours! That one act of kindness from a stranger meant more to me than all of the other gifts I got from family.


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Lots of prayers for Pat from me....hoping she heals soon and thinking of her and her family.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thinking of her in AZ...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We could try to do an e-card of some sort...? If we could figure out how....


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I went to see Pat last night. She is in a world of pain but still had a smile. The only thing she can do is heal since she can hardly move without winching. 

She can't lift her arms to work a computer yet so I told her about all the well wishes from the forum and she thanks you all.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

My very best wishes, HagOnNag - get well soon, your HF buddies miss you!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for the updates Bill and please keep them coming. We hope to see her back here soon!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> We could try to do an e-card of some sort...? If we could figure out how....


Since privacy may be an issue, perhaps someone who knows her can make up a new random email addy or something to post here and we can all send the e-cards to it. Then when Pat is able to read them, the person heading up the email addy could forward them all to her?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I sent her the link to this thread but she isn't mobile enough to work her computer yet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poor thing. 

So, is the horse who was involved going to be sold 'down de rivah?"


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I went ahead and ordered these flowers and a get well balloon for Pat that will be delivered to her today. I specified this message for the card:



> Dear Pat, we heard about your injury and hope you get well soon! Thoughts and prayers for you are piling up! Hopefully they'll kick in soon if they haven't already. Sincerely, your friends at HorseForum.com


Anyone who would like to contribute to the flowers can do so here, [link removed because enough contributions were received]. The total came to $145.97, so I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Administrator said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I went ahead and ordered these flowers and a get well balloon for Pat that will be delivered to her today. I specified this message for the card:
> 
> ...


 
You're amazing, and I've made my donation! Thank YOU!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks Mike.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a great idea Mike. Count me in as well.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool, donated!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery and to the family....

"I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me."


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in, great idea.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge hugs and prayers for her and her family!
Praying for an unimpeded full recovery!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Pitched in...


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You're amazing, and I've made my donation! Thank YOU!





iridehorses said:


> I'm in. Thanks Mike.





MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What a great idea Mike. Count me in as well.





calicokatt said:


> Cool, donated!





Golden Horse said:


> I'm in, great idea.





kitten_Val said:


> Pitched in...


Thank you so much, guys! At this rate, I may not not have explaining to do for my wife after all.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

I pitched in as well....


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just kicked in. Thanks for taking care of this Mike. You are truly awesome!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## Me and Smiling Horse (Jul 2, 2012)

*GREAT idea*

The flowers are so beautiful! Great taste and GREAT idea!!!
I pitched in too just now.
I know those will help her smile and help her ~feel~ the support and prayers and good energy that's being sent.
Mike you're awesome!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It is so great to see our forum community pull together for one of our own. I hope that the flowers, wishes & prayers brighten her spirits.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Great idea!

I antied up 

Get well HagonNag!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

OMG Bill, how did I miss this?

Prayers for Pat for less pain and a fast recovery.


Mike, great idea on the flowers, donation on the way


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

How scary. I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Sending prayers..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That was cool, all set up with paypal.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I got a surprise call from Pat last night saying that she received a bouquet of flowers from the Horse Forum. She was blown away and gives her thanks to everyone for not only the flowers but the well wishes too. 

This is an excerpt from an email I got this morning from Jim (her DH)


> Went by to see Pat tonight and she was sitting up in a chair ( lazy boy type ) She looked the best I have seen her in a couple of days.Still very sore but at least she was up. Stayed out of bed for about one hour. got up and went to the bathroom ( with a LOT of help.) and then back to bed. Asked the nurse for pain pill and was told she could not have one for about 1.5 hours BUT she could have morphine. She was trying to cut back on the morphine. Tonight with out hesitation she said YES!!!! She is very sore allover but does seem to be better.
> 
> She has her laptop and has Internet condition but can only type with her left hand, when she try's to use her right hand the IV stops running and this god awful alarm goes off. she also has to use the mouse with her left hand.(that is fun to watch). they came and put a new IV line in but by this time she was real tired and the morphine had kicked in


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The flowers are pretty, I like the lillies that will open and keep making it prettier. Good job Mike! 

Thanks for the update Bill. Glad to hear she is getting up a bit despite the pain. My prayers are with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! Best wishes to her, her husband, friends and family. Sending prayers.


----------



## HorseGirlFive (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope everythings okay. I'll be praying for Pat and her family.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is now on my prayer list. Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Bill! That looks nothing at all like the arrangement I ordered for Pat on the community's behalf










but I'm glad she liked it, regardless!

Thank you again to everyone who made a contribution toward Pat's flowers, and of course to everyone who would have were their circumstances different! The combined contributions totalled $131.60. I've removed the links to contribute to ensure that in the end I am not out-contributed of being able to make a contribution myself. I wasn't sure if I was overestimating the generosity and close-knitedness of our community yesterday when I opted to get Pat the nicest Get Well arrangement I found and hoped others would be interested in pitching in toward its cost. Clearly, I was not, and as far as I'm concerned, the outpouring of contributions and prayers for Pat is just further evidence that we've all built something special here. But I digress.

I'm glad to hear that Pat is starting to get up and around, and even able to get online. Pat, if you're reading this, I hope your recovery only accelerates from here!


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Sending healing vibes her way


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh no! I just came across this! Sending good thoughts, jingles, and prayers your way Pat!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am only just seeing this too. 
Best wishes Pat, hoping you continue to recover quickly.

Thank you for the updates Iride, please let us know if you hear any more.

Thank you for organizing the flowers Mike. Sorry I was too late to contribute. It's very nice that so many people stepped up so quickly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just saw this!! WOW you guys really pulled it together for Pat.

Pat I hope that you feel better very soon and know that you will make it through this with your lovely husband and all your friends here at the horse forum rooting for you!!!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

I just now saw this and again, it's absolutely stunning how nice everone on here has been to me. Thank you Mike for thinking of the flowers and also to everyone who contributed to them. All the prayers and good wishes have been absolutely invaluable in helping me heal.

I'm going to start another thread to update people.... I'm still in the hospital but feeling SO much better. I'm very, very aware that I narrowly dodged a bullet.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's great to hear from you!! So glad that you are feeling better.


:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------

